# How the heck do I pitch this tarp?



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

I was just given a free tarp that I presume was intended to be used as a shelter, but the guy who gave it to me has never pitched it, and doesn`t remember when, where, or why it came into his posession, and isn`t quite sure about how to manage that either. The part I`m not sure about is tying/hooking it to the top of a pole somehow. I`ve found a lot of pictures and videos of different pitches on the internet, but the ones that have detail pics of that tarp/pole interface are using trekking poles, usually with some type of basket so the tarp can`t slide down.

The two types of tie-outs on this tarp are both arranged into the same picture- most are just D-rings, but the two on the middle seam (one at each end) also have a little tab of webbing sewn to the rings. Since I plan to order aluminum tent pole sections, I guess I just tie to the D-ring, then lash it around the reduced diameter end piece of the pole section? Is there a "standard" way of doing that? Any idea what the webbing tabs would be for? They aren`t loops, just folded through the rings and sewn shut. I`ll probably figure out something, but if there`s an obvious way that I`m missing, I`d appreciate the tip. Thanks!


----------



## sslos (Jan 6, 2004)

Not sure, but that looks like a footprint for a tent, not a shelter tarp.
You could probably use a bit of "Southern engineering" to use it as such, though.

Los


----------



## iggs (Oct 18, 2007)

Rigging tarps is art not science. there are loads of techniques that will achieve similar ends

welcome to the world of 'tarpology'

Creativity, adaptability and resourcfulness are the key aptitudes for 'tarpology' awesomeness

in this case you could tie a line to the loop then use a clove hitch around the top of the pole that maybe has a spike in it then take it to the ground attachment point


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Whoohoo, I wanna be a Tarpologist! Okay then, I guess there isn`t some obvious normal way to do it that I`m overlooking. "Southern engineering" ought to work good for pyramid setup, ya think? Like a silny Teotihuacan 

Thanks for chiming in, guys. I`ll play with it out in the yard and see what I come up with.


----------



## D45yth (Jan 30, 2009)

Do you even need to use a pole? Could you use your bike for support instead?
A link with a few examples.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Well, I really prefer not to have the bike in my way while crawling in and out. Most of my trips are where there are trees though, so that does present some pole-less options.


----------



## Twebb (Feb 3, 2008)

I will be using this for 4 days in July...in Iowa


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

Twebb said:


> I will be using this for 4 days in July...in Iowa


I think I have heard of those before. Is that a Blue Tarp?

What are you doing in case of mosquitos? I recently used picaridin wipes in a place where the mosquitos were relatively mild, and had great results.

Rodar, I don't exactly understand what you are asking, but if you need to support something at the end of a tent pole, it might be easier to tie your cord around a short small stick (imagine tying the cord around the middle of a stubby pencil), and put the stick in the end of the pole, rather than trying to come up with a lashing that won't slide down the pole.


----------



## iggs (Oct 18, 2007)

To further the recognition of the art form that is Tarpology I've just set up a Facebook page at www.facebook.com/tarpology

The aim is to collect together images of people's art pieces along with some of the techniques they have used to help those looking for inspiration


----------



## Twebb (Feb 3, 2008)

I will be using this: Slumberjack No Fly Zone Bivy | Camping Tents & Accessories

I think I have heard of those before. Is that a Blue Tarp?

What are you doing in case of mosquitos? I recently used picaridin wipes in a place where the mosquitos were relatively mild, and had


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

Twebb said:


> I will be using this: Slumberjack No Fly Zone Bivy | Camping Tents & Accessories


Ah, cool.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Tips of trekking poles would easily fit into the d-rings. it's an easy way to set up a tarp, but not the only way.

I use a tarp over my hammock with no poles except sometimes to prop up one side for a "porch".

I use a ridgeline over the tarp, but as in the pic posted earlier, you can also put the ridgeline under the tarp. or you can use no ridgeline at all and simply tie guy lines from the D-rings to trees or other stationary objects.

the best ways to set up the tarp will largely depend on the shape, or the cut of the tarp. A rectangular tarp is better set up linearly. certain catenary cut tarps have setups they work better for. it's all about keeping it taut.

what's the overall shape of this tarp?


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Cool, Iggs. Although I`m a dedicated non-FBer, the thread you started here looks promissing and I`ll keep an eye on it. Tarps have suddenly become my TimeSuckingGooglizingPersuitDuJour, so more Silny porn is a good thing! (As long as I can keep my credit card out of the game )

Jokes aside, I`m anxious to get this thing up out and play with it.

Nate, mostly what I was digging for was how to hook/tie/join the top of an aluminum tent pole section to the tarp. I was thinking there was some slick trick that everybody was using and I just couldn`t figure out. Now I see that it`s as much a case of do-it-how-ya-can as the rest of the whole tarp thing, so I`ll tackle the problem from that angle. FWIW, this is a flat 8 x 10. Although a single pole half pyramid is what I`m currently excited over, I`m sure the most efficient pitches as far as load cutting will turn out to those that take advantage of natural or urban outdoor furniture that`s already on site and the stuff I`m already carrying with me.

Thanks for the input, all!


----------

